# Disgusting... Virginia Beach, Va CL "Roxy" 9 years



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/rnr/1303594564.html
"ok so heres the deal. we have a 9 year old female german sheppard, Roxy and we need to get rid of her! We have had her since she was a puppy and although she listens well and is a very friendly dog with everyone including our children (they grew up with her) and she even knows all the commands, I need her gone. 

My boyfriend just got an inheritance that is allowing us to buy a huge brand new home in Back Bay on the water (yeah I am so happy to have finanlly made it) and I do not want the dog messing up my brand new hard wood floors with her toenails and she has a bad habit of drooling while she is drinking her water. I mean these are new floors and it was ok when we were living in the apartment but NOT my new house. 

I am asking for a $250.00 rehoming fee and you can take her ASAP. I will include her blanket that she has had for 7 years (she loves her blanket) and food bowl along with her shot records (needs to be updated from 2005). 

We move in on august 7th so she needs to be gone soon. I would take her to the animal shelter but they dont pay a rehoming fee but I will do that come Thursday and no one wants her. 

Here is teh most recent picture of Roxy! 

Thanks and wish us luck. "

Dear God, sick lady.. Not even in pets section anymore, in rants and raves.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

thankfully flagged for removal but ARRRGGGHHH!!!!!! No rabies in 4 yrs??


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Still shows up for me... "Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]"

the fact that she's giving up a dog so it won't scratch the floors or drool is awful, but the bright side is it is probably the best thing she's done for this dog...


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Sick!!!


----------



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

I have seen that picture before...Is that the picture of the actual dog?


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

piece of crap people


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

What a heartless, greedy bitch! Poor dog... to be taken to the shelter if she can't "sell" her. What a psycho. Hope the boyfriend "trades" her in soon...when he discovers she is not "perfect". My blood is boiling!


----------



## LuvsDieter (Feb 2, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: JenniferHI have seen that picture before...Is that the picture of the actual dog?


i was thinking the same thing. Isn't that dog on the home page here?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: JenniferHI have seen that picture before...Is that the picture of the actual dog?


Me too!! Does that picture belong to one of this board's members????


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

It's a photo that shows up on this website before you click on "forums"

Do you think the whole thing is a hoax?


----------



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes! That's where I have seen it!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think it's a scam given the stolen picture.


----------



## JenniferH (Oct 9, 2007)

I would be embarrassed to even post such a listing...What a shame. I hope shes not for real...


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I just felt my blood pressure go up and tense my fists at the thought of puncing her out! SOB!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

The picture is Zeely from an old board member.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I hope it's a fake, but others have posted saying they are probably going to get her. Maybe she stole the picture to make her dog look better? I've seen someone on CL do that with kittens, they'd post pictures of a PB kitten and have one that looks nothing like it when you go to do the transaction. 

I've heard even more ridiculous reasons for rehoming.

Someone ought to call her out on the picture thing... Is the member still active?


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showprofile&User=1763

Haven't been on for a few months... Could a mod alert them, or is it against forum policy? I would be completely PO'd if I saw someone using my dog's picture to make people mad and saying it is theirs...


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

actually i think this dog's pictures (this image and another) have been stolen and used before. something is fishy about the post as well. imho.

and, oh my gosh, i would be pretty surprised, amazed really, if it was actually the person who was a member here that placed the craigslist post. tho i suppose anything is possible.

someone going to follow-up?


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Don't think so, the member is form Ohio and calls the dog Zeely, yet they are calling her Roxy and are in Va. 

Must be a hoax to make people mad... Or just a complete idiot who stole a picture. No way to know without getting in contact and trying to meet up, and I'm not doing that..


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I hope it is nothing more than a hoax, I really do. The thought of someone like that just disgusts me.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am pretty sure that posting is a joke.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

it is a hoax...read this....

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/rnr/1303745060.html


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08it is a hoax...read this....
> 
> http://norfolk.craigslist.org/rnr/1303745060.html


<span style="color: #000099">Some people really need to find something else to do with their spare time...
</span>
Girlfriend needs a new home (Virginia Beach (Back Bay))
Date: 2009-08-03, 2:44PM EDT
Reply To This Post

Wanted, new home for my girlfriend. I have recently come into some money and I want to get rid of the lazy







. I am buying a new home and I don't want her in it. Her and her annoying friends and family will never leave me alone. I don't want to pick up her stuff out of the yard or have her scratch my wood floors with her nasty feet. And to top it all off she is trying to get rid of my dog I have had for 9 years.

Please, someone take her off my hands, since I have come into some money I will pay you to take her.

PS, she bleeds once a month and makes a god awful mess.

* Location: Virginia Beach (Back Bay)


----------



## vjt555 (Nov 14, 2003)

Do not worry, the boyfriend will "sell" her soon. Hope he runs off with the new home too..


----------



## sgtmom52 (Aug 30, 2008)

I actually think this is an updated version of an old newspaper ad joke that has been around for many years.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Yes...I recognized the pic immediately.

Not a very humerous joke


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

nope, not funny at all.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I would guess that the intent was to expose the idiocy the poster had seen in other ads.


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

I sent Jackie a FB message.


----------



## Zee's Mom (Oct 9, 2002)

<span style='font-size: 11pt'><span style="color: #000099">Thanks, Mel, for the note.

Yes, that's my Zee, and no, it's not me posting, and she and Harley are alive and well relocated with me to Idaho.

Unfortunately, nothing I can do to stop that sort of thing. Zee was one of 20 winners in the gs.com contest a few years back. Anyone can copy any of those pics off this website and use them willy-nilly. It's also my avatar.

sumbiches...









Kathy K gave me about a heads up a year or so ago on someone that had taken that pic and someone else's from here, made up greeting cards with the pics on the front and was selling them on eBay. I filed a complaint and the ad was removed. I'm glad Craigslist removed this one too, but not much I can do to ever prevent it from happening again.

Gosh, Zee's breeder would be mortified if she ever saw that ad!









Boy, you all got some great new emoticons since the last time I visited too!</span></span>


----------



## Zee's Mom (Oct 9, 2002)

<span style='font-size: 11pt'><span style="color: #000099">And by the way, they got her age wrong...she's now 10, and that is by no means a recent pic. She's 6 in that picture. Morons.</span></span>


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i remember the greeting card story. cannot forget that face (or those lavendar flowers). gosh, anyone can just lift anything from anywhere now. you got that right...morons. there must have been a point to the post, hard to figure it out tho...


----------



## Beverly0223 (Jul 26, 2009)

FUNNY! It didn't seem real at all to me, 
but when I read the boyfriend thing..... 
FUNNY!!!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Hehe, thought you were talking to me for a moment (Melody), wondering what I did









If I were you I'd reply to the poster, they keep putting up new ads. Someone (from the forum, I'd guess) posted on CL that the lady was a scam and was using fake pics.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Gosh, I still go back to the idea that the person who posted the ad was spoofing other ads on CL. It's satire. They are most likely fed up with people offering dogs on CL and mocking them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think this is just taking up valuable space for dogs in need of a home.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, that's why we stopped posting, to let it go down, but I do feel the need to explain. This is also not Urgent, the page isn't overflowing with dogs on death row, people can move past this post after realizing it's hoax. If a mod wants to move it to general or something so others can read it, that's completely fine, or even delete it, though it's an interesting read.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Well...the dogs aren't in kill shelters..so we aren't allowed to put them in the urgent section.....but many of these dogs are still in urgent situations.


----------



## tsarnick (Mar 17, 2007)

I know you guys want this to die down but I have to share this, don't know if it has anything to do with this story or not. I do intake for VGSR in the Virginia Beach area. I got a call from a shelter last Saturday, there was a man with a GSD named Roxy, who was moving to a house in Virginia Beach and he wasn't taking Roxy. He told me she was 7 and he had had her since she was a pup. Weird coincidence, huh? Anyway, this Roxy is living now with some wonderful people, she was adopted by my neighbors on the spot.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

omg...


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

poor dog


----------

